# can anyone tell me who is the manufacturer of this snowblower



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Can someone tell me who makes this snowblower, its a reverse driven v type


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I'm sure whoever made it is out of business. Without a feed system, it will likely be a PITA, plugging up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think Allied or Emerson made something like that. I also thought ford dearborn made a unit like that!?!


----------

